# Where the heck is the Aliens office at Avenida/calle Padre Piquer, Madrid.



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am seriously at the end of my tether.

Today I drove to Madrid to apply for my and my son's residency, oh what a joy. After cueing for around an hour my moment had arrived. The 'lady', I use the term loosely, grabbed at my paperwork, pulling faces at the pieces she had no interest in.

After reading both passports she started waving my paperwork telling me 'tarjeta communidad', although I understood I still didn't really know what she wanted. She then disappeared before returning and telling me I could not register there. I think it was something to do with the fact that my wife is back in England?

She then calmed down and informed me that I needed to go to 'Calle Padre Piquer' to apply there. As I was in a fluster I thought Id return 'home' and check out Google earth etc in order to find the place.

After spending 3 ours, yes 3 on the internet, all I can find is the address but when I look on google earth or maps there seems to be no police station or anything resembling an office of extranjeros. The actual address comes up but when I zoom in to have a look around all I can see is shops and apartments.

I have to go there first thing in the morning, please someone can you help me? I only have tomorrow to do this as I have assignment deadlines I have to meet.

Please note, I have no problem in finding the street, its the fact that I cant locate the building thats the problem. I just want to be prepared and I dont want to be walking up and down or finding i have the wrong location.

Please someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

https://maps.google.es/maps?q=calle...=es&ei=3ScCU53RHZKFhQef2oHgDA&ved=0CDEQ8gEwAA

number 18 padre piquer

metro campamento (line 5)

http://www.papelesespana.com/oficinas-extranjeria/madrid/madrid.html


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh and get photocopies of everything (there is a shop nearby that did that when I was there a couple of years ago)


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Chopera, I appreciate you looking. 

The thing is I already have the address, the problem is that when I look on Google Earth or Maps I don't see anything other than shops or apartments. Basically I can get to the location but it appears there's no such place there.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Google maps hasn't quite got the right address and might be out of date (the office is quite recent).

The metro exits by a Carrefour Express, and you walk along Calle padre Piquer a couple of hundred meters (just past a taller). It might not even have a sign up - but it's on a corner. If you get to CaixaNova then you've gone too far.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Google maps hasn't quite got the right address and might be out of date (the office is quite recent). The metro exits by a Carrefour Express, and you walk along Calle padre Piquer a couple of hundred meters (just past a taller). It might not even have a sign up - but it's on a corner. If you get to CaixaNova then you've gone too far.


That's so very helpful and I cannot thank you enough.

I'm gonna pop over shortly to check it out and then go with all my documents tomorrow morning.

Thanks again! 😀


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I remember having to deal with the same [email protected] last time. I started off in General Pardiñas, found they'd changed the office, but first I had to go to an office near Puerta Toledo to pick up the form to take to Padre Piquer. I spent 2 days running round Madrid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mrhappy5;3176546
After reading both passports she started waving my paperwork telling me 'tarjeta communidad' said:


> Tarjeta comunidad?
> I'd be interested in knowing more about this as a lawyer acquaintence has mentioned this to me, but I think it's only for family members of Spaniards who are returning after ?? years away as emigrants (retornados), or those who are married to Spaniards and have lived here for 5+ years.


----------

